# Bios Bilder/Videos machen?



## moinmoin666 (28. August 2011)

Hiho, ich wollte Fragen, wie es möglich Wäre, das Bild eines PC aufzuzeichnen ohne vorher ein Betriebssystem zu laden.

Es geht darum gute Videos von einem Bios/Uefi zu generieren, aber ohne, dass ich meinen Bildschirm abfilme.
Am liebsten wäre mir ein "Kasten" der an das MaBo angeschlossen wird, dann noch nen ausgang zu meinem Monitor hat und per USB Platte alles aufzeichnet, was ich da  so drücke etc.

Wäre Klasse, wenn wer eine Idee hat, was das für ein Kasten sein könnte, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das es so etwas schon gibt...aber für Google hab ich leider nicht die passenden "Suchwörter" gefunden.


----------



## -Phoenix- (28. August 2011)

Moin
das müsste mit einem Festplattenrecorder funktionieren. Such mal danach wie man PS3 oder Xbox Videos aufnhemen kann, vll hilft das.


----------



## moinmoin666 (28. August 2011)

ICh hab schon was gefunden, leider alles mit Komponent-Kabeln, sowas habe ich natürlich nicht an meinem PC.

Hauppauge HD PVR

So was in der Art habe ich mir auch vorgestellt, aber es sollte schon ein HDMI/DVI Signal  verarbeiten können... da gibt es ja gar nix... zumindest konnte ich nix finden (bis jetzt).


----------



## King_Sony (31. August 2011)

Sollte das sein was du suchst: Blackmagic Design: Intensity


----------



## moinmoin666 (31. August 2011)

Wenn man sich die AMAZON REview durchließt, dann will ich genau sowas nicht haben:

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Blackmagic Design Intensity Shuttle for USB 3.0 Computers, Capture and Playback Professional Quality HDMI and Component Analog Video in Both SD and HD (Requires x58 based computer or better)

Zudem will ich nen Teil, was selbständig aufzeichnet, und nicht vom PC aufgenommen wird, in dem Falll brauch man noch Monster Hardware...nein Danke.
Aber dennoch bedanke ich mich, dass wenigstens einer sich noch mal gedanken darüber gemacht hat.


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2011)

Kaum jemand brauch so was halt für den Hobbybereich, deswegen gibt es das - außer für den Profibereich und somit sehr teuer - vermutlich nicht. Ich graf mich aber, was Du beim BIOS mit (Full)HD anfangen willst ^^  haben nicht selbst die allerneuesten BIOS-Schirm nur 800x600 als Auflösung? Warum reicht das Teil mit VGA nicht aus?


----------



## moinmoin666 (1. September 2011)

Naja, es geht mehr dadrum, dass ich dann auch auf meinem TFT auch alles andere dann schauen kann.... z.B. von meiner HD-Cam oder auch von meiner XboX360... etc. dann könnt ich halt alles auf einmal machen... das Bios/Uefi Zeug bräuchte ich halt "unbedingt" das andere Zeug wäre halt "dreingabe".

Mit z.B. Hauppauge Colossus oder AVerMedia AVerTV CaptureHD/-H727 
funktioniert das ganze auch ~100€ aber der Stream muss dann halt vom Rechner aufgezeichnet werden.... Naja mein Core i7 920 sollte das schon schaffen, dennoch... ärgerlich.


----------

